# Let's talk about haircuts



## SheriV (Dec 29, 2016)

Hubs has. ..idk ..a mix of a military high and tight..and fast hair. He has super thick hair. Think straight jew knit. 

My hair is super short right now and bleached more or less white with black roots. 
I think I'm shaving the sides and back and doing extensions on the top so it's super long...idk. I like punk dyke hair. 



I figure you guys hate that.. and . That's cool


What the hell do you do with your hair?


The men's David Beckham cut post in the 2017 death thread had me thinking about it


----------



## DC104 (Dec 29, 2016)

Dreads lol straight dreads. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SheriV (Dec 29, 2016)

DC104 said:


> Dreads lol straight dreads.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Are you black? Because white dudes can't pull off dreads


----------



## Arnold (Dec 29, 2016)

I need one badly...


----------



## SheriV (Dec 29, 2016)

Me too which is what has me thinking about shaving shit and adding hair...

Hide the undergrowth for a bit


My hair is super short because I dried it out more than I would have liked bleaching it 4 times over 4 days..lol


----------



## Sherk (Dec 29, 2016)

I cut mine every 2 weeks. I keep it short.


----------



## CG (Dec 29, 2016)

I was rocking the "fuckboy" aka undercut for about 2 years now, and finally realized it looks terrible. Back to my roots: mid-fade 1-2 on the bottom up to a 8 up top


----------



## charley (Dec 29, 2016)

... long hair, although it's gray, I still have it, mostly in a ponytail...   I cut it myself....


----------



## SheriV (Dec 29, 2016)

Cgrant said:


> I was rocking the "fuckboy" aka undercut for about 2 years now, and finally realized it looks terrible. Back to my roots: mid-fade 1-2 on the bottom up to a 8 up top



I was all about some 21 yr old hipster with the undercut at school..but alas he used my sense of humor then moved on. .Likely stealing my jokes


----------



## CG (Dec 29, 2016)

SheriV said:


> I was all about some 21 yr old hipster with the undercut at school..but alas he used my sense of humor then moved on. .Likely stealing my jokes



What a tool. Little did he know what you were packing round back


----------



## SheriV (Dec 29, 2016)

Yup


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 29, 2016)

#6 clippers when I go. Its way long at the moment.


----------



## 1stplace (Dec 30, 2016)

I like my hair like I like  my woman high and tight! for the record turns out the 2nd part is always harder to find than the first


----------



## oliolz (Dec 30, 2016)

I just shave mines with "blending guard"..so pretty much a zero all around. Or if I'm feeling fancy, go to a good barber  and put down like 20 bucks for a clean mid-fade; 2 on top and skin on sides.


----------



## Zaphod (Dec 30, 2016)

SheriV said:


> Hubs has. ..idk ..a mix of a military high and tight..and fast hair. He has super thick hair. Think straight jew knit.
> 
> My hair is super short right now and bleached more or less white with black roots.
> I think I'm shaving the sides and back and doing extensions on the top so it's super long...idk. I like punk dyke hair.


----------



## VTX (Dec 30, 2016)

#3 on the sides and #4 on top. Simple no maintenance


----------



## CG (Dec 30, 2016)

1stplace said:


> I like my hair like I like  my woman high and tight! for the record turns out the 2nd part is always harder to find than the first



Wait. The women or hair are hard to find


----------



## 1stplace (Dec 30, 2016)

Cgrant said:


> Wait. The women or hair are hard to find


----------



## heckler7 (Dec 30, 2016)

I was rocken the big crazy fro hair back when I was a in a band and had a record deal and one day just decided to cut that shit and my wife at the time who I was desperately in love with but she never noticed me all of a sudden liked me, so its been #2 ever since


----------



## SheriV (Dec 31, 2016)

Wife at the time? No more?


----------



## dogsoldier (Dec 31, 2016)

Well, since you have to have hair on your head to talk about hair cuts, I'm out.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Dec 31, 2016)

I got this big ass beard. I cut it to be long ass full hipster. Forward swept. Then the 2 fade hi and med long hard part. I got alittle tattoo that creeps from the back of my shirt. Its like the long cut super groomed thing. 

Long beard maintance/ grooming is kinda a pita.

I go to this hipster barber and i told them i wanted the skillet cover with more beard... They knew ensactly


----------



## CG (Dec 31, 2016)

dieseljimmy said:


> I got this big ass beard. I cut it to be long ass full hipster. Forward swept. Then the 2 fade hi and med long hard part. I got alittle tattoo that creeps from the back of my shirt. Its like the long cut super groomed thing.
> 
> Long beard maintance/ grooming is kinda a pita.
> 
> ...



Never pegged you for a hipster bro


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jan 1, 2017)

Cgrant said:


> Never pegged you for a hipster bro



I never really let my beard go, i got to,the itchy part and quit. I didnt touch it for four months. And low and behold i got a mean thick fucking beard. I knew i was hairy... I let it go for four months. I have shaped it since but this was a few before i trimmed it. Its about the same density just less on the side


----------



## CG (Jan 1, 2017)

Shit bro I could grow my beard for a year and not get that lol


----------



## charley (Jan 1, 2017)

..  the beard I have , but if you could lend me your 'six pack'...?!?!?!?!      ....


----------



## CG (Jan 1, 2017)

Let's hear it for dj, the dude that's actually in shape


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 1, 2017)

I used to have hair


----------



## CG (Jan 1, 2017)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> I used to have hair



Well now you can run any cycle you want! Did you start to Bic your dome yet?


----------



## SheriV (Jan 1, 2017)

My favorite human being besides my pet humans had a bic-d dome


----------



## heckler7 (Jan 2, 2017)

SheriV said:


> Wife at the time? No more?


shes my wife now been will be ten years in june, but at the time she never took interest, she dosnt like long hair on guys. I cut it on a hot day I took a lunch break and said fuck it I want this shit off my head, I would have cut it much sooner if I knew that was the trick


----------



## heckler7 (Jan 2, 2017)

dieseljimmy said:


> I never really let my beard go, i got to,the itchy part and quit. I didnt touch it for four months. And low and behold i got a mean thick fucking beard. I knew i was hairy... I let it go for four months. I have shaped it since but this was a few before i trimmed it. Its about the same density just less on the side


that beard is awesome bro, I cant get past the itchy stage, shit has to go


----------



## independent (Jan 3, 2017)

dieseljimmy said:


> I never really let my beard go, i got to,the itchy part and quit. I didnt touch it for four months. And low and behold i got a mean thick fucking beard. I knew i was hairy... I let it go for four months. I have shaped it since but this was a few before i trimmed it. Its about the same density just less on the side


Your head looks like it's photoshopped on Dylan gemelli's body.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## SheriV (Jan 3, 2017)




----------



## SheriV (Jan 4, 2017)

So haircolor probably isn't worth discussing with you guys huh?


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Jan 4, 2017)

I got more to offer on hair color than audi transmissions..


----------



## SheriV (Jan 4, 2017)

Hunh


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Jan 4, 2017)

I was just pointing out that I am more useful in your thread about hair than I am in your threads about car repair...


----------



## SheriV (Jan 4, 2017)

Ic ..


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Jan 4, 2017)

I know grey/purple is popular right now... or I should say white bleached out hair with heavy amounts of toner.

What colors are you considering?  Do you have extensions?  I know you said you had to cut your hair after frying it.


----------



## SheriV (Jan 4, 2017)

My hair is silver grey with black roots. .

I grabbed extensions...black and grey baylage and black with grey dip dyed...
I was conflicted with going with blue or purple grey ..or magenta and black.


----------



## CG (Jan 4, 2017)

SheriV said:


> My hair is silver grey with black roots. .
> 
> I grabbed extensions...black and grey baylage and black with grey dip dyed...
> I was conflicted with going with blue or purple grey ..or magenta and black.



Sounds fucking hot. Love that look


----------



## SheriV (Jan 5, 2017)

I hope it doesn't suck when its done


gonna be weird to go from like 4 inches of hair to 20


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Jan 5, 2017)

SheriV said:


> I hope it doesn't suck when its done
> 
> 
> gonna be weird to go from like 4 inches of hair to 20



It will feel heavy at first.. Purple grey is all the rage.


----------



## SheriV (Jan 5, 2017)

ya..my hair is purple grey right now...after being bleached to so white that toner actually made it purple before I found a decent deposit only grey dye :/


----------



## SheriV (Jan 23, 2017)

so I did the extensions and theyre kinda fuckin awesome



I know you were all dying to know


----------



## charley (Jan 24, 2017)




----------



## SheriV (Jan 24, 2017)

That's all I'm saying.  Only I did them myself so they weren't too pricey


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Jan 24, 2017)

SheriV said:


> That's all I'm saying. Only I did them myself so they weren't too pricey



Which ones did you go with?


----------



## charley (Jan 24, 2017)

...  Hair extensions are like penis extensions only less plastic ..


----------



## SheriV (Jan 24, 2017)

skinnyguy180 said:


> Which ones did you go with?



.
my natural color black with silver balayage

like so

View attachment 63024


----------



## CG (Jan 24, 2017)

Invalid attachment gdi! Embed the pic


----------



## SheriV (Jan 24, 2017)

I did embed it..idk why I keep getting that when I try and post pics...frustrating


----------



## SheriV (Jan 24, 2017)

charley said:


> ...  Hair extensions are like penis extensions only less plastic ..




.

this eems like it requires less maintenance than hair extensions


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Jan 24, 2017)

Micro links?


----------



## SheriV (Jan 24, 2017)

no.. tape ins- they apparently do less damage than microlinks and lay a little flatter

I like the idea of keratin bonds but then I'd have to pay someone to do them and they cost a few grand


----------



## darrell_w (Mar 17, 2017)

My wife must collect wigs has a rack of them in all colors and lengths so I never have the same woman...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SheriV (Mar 18, 2017)

I liked using cowash instead of shampoo ....
I went full sew in extensions  (weave) right after the tape in...soft black which is my natural hair color. 

I became super adept at putting my hair up and washing my scalp one way versus "my" hair a different way. 

Lotta braiding too.


----------

